# Bookmarks..



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Is there any way to remove bookmarks other than on files on the computer?  I share my Amazon Acct. with family members.  When I read a book, then my sister downloads the same book she sees all of my bookmarks...any way to avoid this?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. In the *settings* section of the Kindle, choose *Annotations*, and *disable*.

When you do that, it will say underneath *Backup of Annotations Disabled*. Your bookmarks will no longer by uploaded to Amazon's servers.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks, I'll try it


----------



## Janelmc (Dec 21, 2008)

I have the same problem, my husband's new Kindle has all my old bookmarks. I downloaded about 20 books to his Kindle all with bookmarks attached <not realizing they would be there>. I did just reset the annotations to "disable", but is there a way to remove ALL bookmarks from a book or do I have to do it one at a time?

Thanks
Jane


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can remove the bookmark & annotation file associated with that book. They have the same name as the book file but with the extension .mbp .  For example

Marly and me.azw
Marly and me.mbp --> the bookmark file

You can see the file names if you hook the Kindle up via USB and look in the documents folder (or on the SD card, if that's where you have your books stored).  You can sort items by type, if you want to clump all the bookmark files together and delete them all. (View List, or View Details to see the extensions)

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yes. In the *settings* section of the Kindle, choose *Annotations*, and *disable*.
> 
> When you do that, it will say underneath *Backup of Annotations Disabled*. Your bookmarks will no longer by uploaded to Amazon's servers.


I didn't realize that setting meant it backed up the stuff on Amazon. Wow, I learn something new everyday. Thanks.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Just to follow up.  We followed everyone's instructions and turned off annotations.  This only helped for current books though. Books that we'd already read, finished, and removed from the kindle memory back to amazon's memory still had the bookmarks.  We then went on the computer and deleted the back up file for that book, and it solved all problems.  All books we are reading now with the annotations turned off, do not transfer the bookmarks to Amazon's Memory.  
Thanks for all of the help!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Depending on what computer you are using, just deleting them may not actually get rid of them. They may just be sitting the Trash, invisibly. I make it a point to empty the Trash at least once in a while when the Kindle is hooked up to the computer.

I ran out of Kindle main memory once and finally figured out that I had been doing a lot of copying and deleting and not emptying the Trash. When I did that, I got back almost a third of the Kindle's memory.

Mike


----------

